# fet after ectopic pregnancy



## tinker (Jul 9, 2004)

we had fet on 3rd of july and tested on 19th july got a bfp then started bleeding had a horrible week of being told i was miscarrying , and i was insisting that i felt it was ectopic finally ended up needing emergency surgery to remove left tube   so gutted. weve got 4 frosties left , can anyone tell me how long we should leave it before trying again and should i ask to screening to check ive no infection which would increase the risk of another ectopic .


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Tinker. Im sorry for your loss. I had the same thing from my last IVF in November last year - ended Ectopic at 6w5d and lost my right tube too. 

When I had my follow up they said the Ectopic was just bad luck (there is a slightly higher risk of EP with IVF as the two embies are floating around in your womb for a while before implanting). My Dr said it was highly unlikely it would happen again. He said there was no reason to wait but we left it quite a while as I just wasn't mentally ready.

If they tried to save the tube there is an increased risk of EP from a natural pregancy but with IVF its just pot-luck. It sucks, but there isnt a guarantee for it, much as I wish there was 

We are now looking start again with a new clinic and transfer our embies. Should be starting again late Sept or Oct.


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there,
Sorry for your losses!
I too suffered the same following my IVF cycle in May. I was told it would be 6 weeks until I was back to normal physically (mentally is a different issue). I also was told that it was pure bad luck, I've had every investigation under the sun in the past and ours is 100% male factor. We are going to have one final try at IVF in the Autumn. I think that as long as you've had 6 weeks recovery time and 2 normal AFs then the rest depends upon mental state as to whether you can go through it again. Good luck to you both!
Love Prija


----------

